# Too Stubborn to Go to a Chiro



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the chiropractor! Although technically the guy I go to is a D.O. not a chiropractor, but he does the same thing as far as giving adjustments. He also does acupuncture and electrotherapy, both of which are wonderful!

My visits were covered 100% by insurance, so I don't know about the price. But if you have decent heath insurance, there's a good chance it'll be covered, so that something to look into. I highly recommend it though, especially if you're having chronic pain issues. You'll be amazed at what can be accomplished in just one or two sessions.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Ink said:


> I love the chiropractor! Although technically the guy I go to is a D.O. not a chiropractor, but he does the same thing as far as giving adjustments. He also does acupuncture and electrotherapy, both of which are wonderful!
> 
> My visits were covered 100% by insurance, so I don't know about the price. But if you have decent heath insurance, there's a good chance it'll be covered, so that something to look into. I highly recommend it though, especially if you're having chronic pain issues. You'll be amazed at what can be accomplished in just one or two sessions.


I don't and can't afford health insurance, and am actually in need of re-applying to medicaid. :/ Lame, right? I'll consider it though, and see what I can do.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You could try a physio therapist. At least you'd come home with a list of exercises to do. You won't be manipulated like a chiro does. You may need your doctor to recommend it.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> You could try a physio therapist. At least you'd come home with a list of exercises to do. You won't be manipulated like a chiro does. You may need your doctor to recommend it.


That sounds a little better. I'll ask my doctor about it when I go in to see 'em next, which won't be long from now. Thank you, I never even thought of that.


----------



## CaliB (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey there Stoddard, I'm a chiropractic assistant out here in Cali and it seems that you could def. benefit from some adjustments. Horse back riding alone is terrible for your back, but with your past injuries, you may have degeneration in your lower back or some bulging or herniated disks. 
With your history, it would probably be a smart thing to get x-rays of your lumbar spine to be evaluated and possibly an MRI (if the doctor thinks that it is necessary).
My suggestion is to definitely go to the chiropractor in your area, most of the time to get a consultation with a chiropractor is free, so it can't hurt to just go and talk to them. 

Some tips for you for after riding when you are sore:
-ICE. Ice is going to bring down inflammation, although the heat does feel amazing, try to stay away from heat on the sore area. Apply ice 10 mins on, 10 mins off for an hour or so, see how you feel and go from there. 

-Drink plenty of water. A good amount to go by is half your body weight in ounces. So if you weight 135 lbs, 135/2=67.5. So aim for 67.5 ounces of water a day.
Staying hydrated will reduce the pain factor in your body and hydrate your discs in your back. 

-You could also look into a TENS unit. What a tens unit does is sends electric pulses into your muscles to bring down inflammation and also promotes endorphin release into your body (natural pain killers.) While this can be worn at home, consulting with a doctor for proper use is suggested. 


I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

CaliB said:


> Hey there Stoddard, I'm a chiropractic assistant out here in Cali and it seems that you could def. benefit from some adjustments. Horse back riding alone is terrible for your back, but with your past injuries, you may have degeneration in your lower back or some bulging or herniated disks.
> With your history, it would probably be a smart thing to get x-rays of your lumbar spine to be evaluated and possibly an MRI (if the doctor thinks that it is necessary).
> My suggestion is to definitely go to the chiropractor in your area, most of the time to get a consultation with a chiropractor is free, so it can't hurt to just go and talk to them.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, really? My dad suffers from degenerative disk disease. Yeah, I think I'm definitely going to talk to my doctor and stop being a stubborn ***.


----------



## CaliB (Feb 21, 2012)

I think that would be best....as I always tell my patients...you have to live with your back the rest of your life so you mind as well take care of it


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I adore the chiropractor. I knock my neck and back out of place all the time from riding and my general clumsiness. In 2010, I twisted a vertebra in my neck from riding and was sent to the ER 3 times in a week and a half with the most excruciating headache I could ever imagine. None of the doctors could figure out anything other than keep running tests and keeping me loaded on painkillers (dilaudid, mind you, because morphine wasn't strong enough). One nurse suggested going to my chiro. I laid down on the chair thing and he asked if had been in a severe car accident because my neck was so messed up. One crack and all the pain was gone. 

I have actually been meaning to call mine because I have a nerve pinched in my left hip, so when I use my left leg to cue my mare, it shoots pain down to my heel. 

I used to go all the time (like..once every week or two) because I'd get huge knots from cleaning stalls and need electro therapy to work out. However, I invested in my own little device so I can do it at home whenever I need. 


I, personally, have only had positive experiences from the chiropractor.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> I adore the chiropractor. I knock my neck and back out of place all the time from riding and my general clumsiness. In 2010, I twisted a vertebra in my neck from riding and was sent to the ER 3 times in a week and a half with the most excruciating headache I could ever imagine. None of the doctors could figure out anything other than keep running tests and keeping me loaded on painkillers (dilaudid, mind you, because morphine wasn't strong enough). One nurse suggested going to my chiro. I laid down on the chair thing and he asked if had been in a severe car accident because my neck was so messed up. One crack and all the pain was gone.
> 
> I have actually been meaning to call mine because I have a nerve pinched in my left hip, so when I use my left leg to cue my mare, it shoots pain down to my heel.
> 
> ...


Well, I guess all I can do is see what can be done. Glad you've had good experiences, maybe I'll have some too if I can scrounge of the money to go. I haven't had to clean any stalls in awhile, so I'm lucky there. I just ride for Nancy right now.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

I just got to say, I cracked a tailbone when young (I think) and also never went to the doctor because I was not being the sharpest tool in the shed when I injured myself. Let's just say jumping off a chair that swivels is a bad idea.

The pain was almost exactly what you said. I couldn't move for the longest time, and it hurt sooo bad. I'm now in my mid thirties, and it still gives me trouble from time to time.

I'm so sorry you hurt yourself that way. I just wanted to give you my supportive OW! Because unless you've done it, there's no way to get how much that hurts.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Chessie said:


> I just got to say, I cracked a tailbone when young (I think) and also never went to the doctor because I was not being the sharpest tool in the shed when I injured myself. Let's just say jumping off a chair that swivels is a bad idea.
> 
> The pain was almost exactly what you said. I couldn't move for the longest time, and it hurt sooo bad. I'm now in my mid thirties, and it still gives me trouble from time to time.
> 
> I'm so sorry you hurt yourself that way. I just wanted to give you my supportive OW! Because unless you've done it, there's no way to get how much that hurts.


Thank you for the support! Haha, you're right. Everyone might go, "ooh, yikes," but no one can understand how deep that "yikes" can go when you're the one getting that shooting pain. Then to follow up a few years later in the same exact spot? I think it's time I go get checked out!


----------

